# Dry Glue Gunk



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

Do these things help in preventing dried glue gunk in the tip area of wood glue?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think so.usually just a cap will help. In the installation days I use to grab the protective covers on roll out windows. Now I saw the other day wrre you could buy them for glue bottles


----------



## BenchMark (Jan 19, 2021)

zamboknee said:


> Do these things help in preventing dried glue gunk in the tip area of wood glue?


A little bit. 
I've been using one for a couple months, and I like it overall. It still gets gummed up once in a while, but that's usually because I haven't wiped the tip or capped it.

In the end, any bottle will get crusted up if you don't wipe it down or cap it. It is relatively easy to clean up the hardened glue it you just squeeze or roll the tip on the edge of a bench.

The bottles you linked are great because they operate at almost any angle as long as you can squeeze in the bottle. They tend not to drip as much because they don't rely on gravity, and when you release the bottle, the suction will suck the glue back in.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I had both the large and small glue-bots. Tried using the small one a few times but the plastic was so thin it split and the glue in the bottle started to harden while sitting on the shelf for a few weeks. It was a few years ago so I don’t recall the exact part that split but I think it was the base of the nozzle. After that i never tried using the large one.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

I prefer a plain ole glue bottle like rebelwork shows. Much easier to use than that contraption, Just keep a lid on it and it will be fine


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I use the bottle that the glue comes in. Will someone explain to me what I am doing wrong? 

For the smaller "flat" style bottles, I squeeze out the air before sealing the cap and putting it away. I seems like a good idea.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I use the bottle that the glue comes in. Will someone explain to me what I am doing wrong?
> 
> For the smaller "flat" style bottles, I squeeze out the air before sealing the cap and putting it away. I seems like a good idea.


Me too. I keep gallon sizes of the regular Titebond and just refill the regular size bottle as needed. For the ones I use less, like Titebond Extend, I just keep a few regular bottles around. Wash out the tip when necessary.


----------

